# Dh Fell....



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What an eventful first day back to work...

First of all everything turns out fine!









I arrived home to greet my wonderful DH*.(BTW, tomorrow is our 25th wedding anniversary!)








*His mother and step-dad were here for the day to paint our front stoop.

Being tired from getting up early and being in an in-service all day
I thought I'd catch a cat-nap.

I just changed my clothes and was going to lay on the pool deck when
my MIL came in to tell me that DH fell on the garage apron.(cement)
( I was very thankful that she was calm as our 11y.o. was right there)

When I turned the corner from the garage door there "He" was face down!








I quickly assessed him, managed to roll him to his back on to a couple 
patio cushions. He had hit his head on the glass and metal table,
also his arm and hand as he "tried" to catch himself (which he is not able to do)
Failing to catch himself he went to his knees(hard) and then hit and cut his temple 
on the cement also hit shoulder to the ground! All on the right side of his body.

After I got him in the house to relax he thought he may have broke his finger.
So I got both of us ready to go to the ER. He went to the bathroom and 
felt nauseated! So now I was more rushed to get him there.

After a head and neck CT and several X-rays... all is good.








Just very sore and scraped and a little shook up over it. And 
of course mad at him self.

Apparently he wanted to remove a yellowjacket nest form the boulders that
surround our garage apron/ patio area. After poking it out from between, a
yellowjacket flew towards his face, he [tried] to swat at it. Lost his balance,
tried to regain his balance(not easy if you are not able to use your upper body
very well) did a kinda two step back and just wasn't able get his balance
and went down from there...

Please send good Outbacker thoughts our way!
MaeJae


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy happy thoughts from me for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Most definately ! Thoughs and best wishes are being sent your way!! 
Glad to hear it didnt turn out worse. Take care !!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Debbie!!! I'm right there with you (and him)!!!! And soooooo glad to hear that everything's ok.

Now...this one's for HIM....
It's ever so difficult to let someone else do stuff .... especially when we KNOW that we can do it ourselves .... but .... well .... sometimes we just have to. 'nuff said.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Prayers will go out for a quick emotional and physical recovery from this trauma for all of you and please accept the good Outbacker vibes from my family to yours!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

My prayers from the west coast tonight.

Walter


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that MaeJae...thank goodness the injuries were mostly to his ego and not worse than they could have been








I hope your DH is feeling better soon, poor guy!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Hang in there! One day at a time! Prayers will be comming from Alabama tonight!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, that must have been scary. Glad things turned out OK. Congratulations on the 25th.

Gary


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad it wasn't worse! Hope he's better soon.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
He was able to rest very comfortably for the night 
...thanks to some very nice pain medication!

MaeJae









p.s.
Thanks to you Judi... you are very right! (I passed the message to him)


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Good vibes from south georgia!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm glad he is okay. It really could have been so much worse. I'm praying the bruises will heal quickly. I'm sure you were exhausted yesterday evening. If you're like me (I started yesterday too) you probably could have used some of that pain medication.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

All our best thoughts and prayers from the islands of Lake Champlain!!
Ember


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes...good thoughts and prayers!
Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*For Mr. MaeJae!








*


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

All Positive thoughts from here too! Another reason to not like yellowjackets! (like I needed another.







)


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

prayers from us as well!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> All Positive thoughts from here too! Another reason to not like yellowjackets! (like I needed another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have had several hives starting under the edges of the deck. Rick sprays them as we see them. He missed one the other night but when the spider man came to spray ( the Hobos are awful this year and on steroids i.e. HUGE), he sprayed the hives and there sure were some angry bees.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae,

Please know our hearts are with you and your husband. This must have been a very scary moment, and it is heartening to hear that the outcome is positive. Best wishes to both of you, and hang in there. You have brought so many smiles to faces around here, I hope you will both be sharing big smiles of your own soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

You guys are awesome!
Thank you for all your very kind words,
e-mails, great positive energy,
and prayers!

MaeJae







and "He"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Thanks everyone!
> He was able to rest very comfortably for the night
> ...thanks to some very nice pain medication!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I'll bet I'm real high on HIS list, now







Oh well. Here's to another restful night!








I forgot ... it's your anniversary ...







never mind...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks everyone!
> He was able to rest very comfortably for the night
> ...thanks to some very nice pain medication!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I'll bet I'm real high on HIS list, now







Oh well. *Here's to another restful night! 
*








I forgot ... it's your anniversary ...







never mind...








[/quote]

I just fixed him his favorite "red bull" drink!!! that should take the pain 
away and wake him up...









Here's to a quiet evening on the back deck!









MaeJae


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

MaeJae,
Our thoughts and prayers are with you both. I'm sure that was a very scary moment. Hope DH feels better soon.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the fall, but glad there were just bumps and bruises with no major injuries. Hope you had a great anniversary!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Goodprayers, good wishes, and good grief - 25 years? Congratulations!

Sluggo


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Again, 
Thank you!

He is doing good. It is mostly his knees that hurt now.
The scabs are forming and when he walks they
sorta want to crack! ouch! Keeping neosporin on
it seems to help with drying out too much.

Also thank you for the well wishes on our Anniversary!
We spent a quiet evening with our kids!!! Way different
from the first anniversary to the twenty-fifth!!!









MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I also forgot to wish you a Happy Anniversary and I'm so glad to hear that scabby knees are what's causing the discomfort than what could be! Congratulations on 25!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MaeJae,
I surely am glad that he had no serious injuries from his fall, other than to his male pride, which is very understandable, and a couple of scrapes, etc.
I'm also glad that you enjoyed a nice, quiet 25th anniversary, and CONGRATULATIONS on the many years together!! That's outstanding!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------

